# Edit Tags doesn't save tags anymore



## grodog (Jun 10, 2011)

The Edit Tags link doesn't save new tags to threads any longer.  It appears to work, but then resolves to http://www.enworld.org/forum/threadtag.php?do=managetags&t=306885 (for example) but the added tags don't do anything after clicking "Save Changes" and the page errors out with a 500 Internal Server Error.

This occurs in both Firefox 3.6.17 and IE 8.

Any chance it could be fixed?


----------



## grodog (Jul 7, 2011)

grodog said:


> Any chance it could be fixed?




So, anyone?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 7, 2011)

They been broken for who knows how long.


----------



## grodog (Jul 12, 2011)

The tag clouds have been broken since the last upgrade or two, yes, but the actual tagging functionality still worked:  you could add a "greyhawk" tag until very recently, and it would save properly, and you could then go to the URL for that tag like EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine - Threads Tagged with wyre or EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine - Threads Tagged with greyhawk and the site would display all of the tagged threads.  Very handy, but not working now.


----------



## grodog (Aug 20, 2011)

grodog said:


> The tag clouds have been broken since the last upgrade or two, yes, but the actual tagging functionality still worked:  you could add a "greyhawk" tag until very recently, and it would save properly, and you could then go to the URL for that tag like EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine - Threads Tagged with wyre or EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine - Threads Tagged with greyhawk and the site would display all of the tagged threads.  Very handy, but not working now.




If this isn't going to be fixed, if someone with admin/coding/whatever authority would please confirm/deny, I'll stop hoping for a fix, then.


----------



## Tharian (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd recommend trying to get a hold of [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION] to see if that is the case.


----------



## darjr (Aug 22, 2011)

Looking into it.


----------



## grodog (Aug 23, 2011)

You must spread some Experience Points around before giving it to [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION] again.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 23, 2011)

grodog said:


> You must spread some Experience Points around before giving it to [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION] again.




heh! I was going xp him for you, but I too must spread some Experience Points around before giving it to him!


----------



## grodog (Sep 8, 2011)

darjr said:


> Looking into it.




Thanks darjr   Any updates/analysis yet?


----------



## darjr (Sep 8, 2011)

I know the module that is broken and sort of why.


----------



## grodog (Oct 5, 2011)

darjr said:


> I know the module that is broken and sort of why.




Thanks; anything look promising?


----------



## darjr (Oct 6, 2011)

I haven't been able to work in it recently. I'll get on it.


----------



## grodog (Oct 20, 2011)

darjr said:


> I haven't been able to work in it recently. I'll get on it.




Thanks!


----------



## grodog (Nov 30, 2011)

Any updates, [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION]?


----------



## grodog (Dec 11, 2011)

Just noticed that it's working again! 

Thanks [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION]


----------



## darjr (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm not sure I can take credit for that one.  but great!


----------



## grodog (Dec 19, 2011)

darjr said:


> I'm not sure I can take credit for that one.  but great!




LOL.  Well, then thank you to the powers that be, or might be, for doing whatever you did, or didn't do, that fixed, or unbroke, the tagging functionality


----------

